# Brown spots on leaves-pics attached



## Amateur Grower (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone ever seen this? It's Dinafem Auto Haze, growing in FF Ocean Forest, amended with lime, perlite and layered bat guano. I'm using Blue Mt. Organics nutes, Flower Power every other watering right now. I tried to keep this grow organic so I wouldn't need to worry about pH, but I did just test the distilled water I'm using and it's 7.0. I haven't tested runoff.

AG


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2011)

to me that look's like a potassium def i got the same thing going on jmo
i dont no nothing about organic tho


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep K. Always add kelp meal when you make a medium. Needs 30 days to breakdown though. Your answer is a kelp meal tea or Liquid K in a bottle.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

Even being organic a ph of 7.0 will lock out nutes and I think you have locked out magnesium and potassium.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 3, 2011)

I checked pH of my water-7.0. I checked runoff just now and it's 6.1. Nice chart Ozzie on nute deficiency.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

that's a good run off PH so IMO you just need to up your nutes alittle   more

Thanks I thought it might help a few ppl out too when I found it.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 6, 2011)

After looking at OzzyDio's chart on nute deficiency, looking at other comments in this thread and reading a bunch of other stuff, I believe I have a K deficiency. 

My question is, how can I increase potash with what I have laying around? I'm going total organic this grow and am using Blue Mountain Organics line. Looking at those labels as well as labels on my worm castings and bat guano, nothing has much potash. 

I have some inorganic stuff, General Organics up and down, the FF trio, etc., but I really don't want to use inorganic stuff. 

There is no grow store anywhere around so I can't run out and get something. I'd order something but this problem has been going on long enough I feel I need to fix it now.   

AG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2011)

Start a fire with all hard woods  once all the wood is burnt up let the ashes cool and sprinkle a little around each plant wand water in.

Wood Ash(from hard woods(hickory, oak, etc no pines): The original source of &#8220;potash&#8221; fertilizers, hardwood ashes can be used directly as a fertilizer (about a 5-gallon bucket per 1000 square feet) or added to your compost pile to increase the potassium content. Wood ash also raises soil pH, so be sure to do regular soil testing to make sure it stays balanced

hXXp://www.dannylipford.com/organic-sources-of-potassium-for-your-lawn-or-garden/


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great info ozzy rep 2 ya


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Great info Ozzy.

Just another place to get info from as well.



> Wood ash has high potassium content, but should be composted first as it is in a highly soluble form. Adequate moisture is necessary for effective potassium uptake; low soil water reduces K uptake by plant roots



hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_deficiency_%28plants%29

I know nothing about organic growing but always find useful info from wiki on deficiencies. Careful not to add too much.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post, Ozzy!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 20, 2011)

I found out I was basically growing under a street light, looks similar, I got a new bulb and treated the plant with micro nutrient foliar spray, mineral matrix and it came back fine.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 20, 2011)

light deficientcy


----------



## BBFan (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had some serious K issues in the past that I was able to cure with Humboldt Deuce-Deuce.  But it really didn't look like that.

How old are the plants?

If you're total organic, did you innoculate or are you relying on the microbes from the guano?

What are you adding to feed the micro-herd?


----------

